# 26 ton mtd/yard machine splitter question



## yooperdave (Aug 9, 2011)

looked at a used one for 700 this evening. a 26 ton yard machine (same as a mtd i believe) and it looks like a used one should. while operating it all seemed well-the 2-stage worked and it dropped down into "low stage" just fine. however...
on the return stroke, the handle does not release by itself after it has traveled the entire return distance. you have to manually move the lever back into "n". i could live with this; the bigger problem is that when you pull the lever forward from "r" to "n", a audible snap/crack sound is emitted and the handle that pops forward...not by itself, mind you, only if you pull on it. the first time it happened, i met with enough resistance and then "snap" i thought i broke something!
any ideas? or is this one to let pass?
thanks!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 9, 2011)

yooperdave; from a previous post I think I remember this recall.

http://www.mtdproducts.com/wcsstore...e/en_US/media/Log_Splitter_Product_Recall.pdf



zap


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't shy away from it just because of the recall.  Call up a MTD servicing dealer and they should be able fix it for free.  What did you throw in it to get it to unload into low?  I can't get my Iron & Oak to drop into low "on command". It just laughs at whatever I put on it.  ;-P


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 10, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> looked at a used one for 700 this evening. a 26 ton yard machine (same as a mtd i believe) and it looks like a used one should. while operating it all seemed well-the 2-stage worked and it dropped down into "low stage" just fine. however...
> on the return stroke, the handle does not release by itself after it has traveled the entire return distance. you have to manually move the lever back into "n". i could live with this; the bigger problem is that when you pull the lever forward from "r" to "n", a audible snap/crack sound is emitted and the handle that pops forward...not by itself, mind you, only if you pull on it. the first time it happened, i met with enough resistance and then "snap" i thought i broke something!
> any ideas? or is this one to let pass?
> thanks!



We also have an opportunity to get one of these for $650. It is in very good condition and the person selling it apparently takes good care of their stuff.  That seems like a good price, is it?
I don't know much about such things, but I have a mess of storm wood in the back yard that needs splitting.  Are Tecumseh engines decent?  I'll do some additional searches, but since this was a recent thread on the same machine I figured I would bump it back up. Thanks.


----------



## triptester (Sep 10, 2011)

Usually a sticking detent is due to lack of lubrication. Remove the dust cover at the back of the valve and force a small amount of grease into the end of the spool. Then remove the handle and rotate the spool 1/2 turn. Reattach handle and dust cover to check for free movement.
Beware if attempting to further dismantle the detent section there are several steel balls and a spring that are held in place by the outer sleeve.


----------



## steviep (Sep 11, 2011)

Last year I replaced my control with one from Northern Hydrolic which is a better one then the old one that the splitter came with. I did take the old one apart and the steel ball bearings that hold the valve in place had flat spots worn in them , properly due to lack of lubication. I just wish I had known that there was a recall I would have let them replace it.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can download a PDF of the manual for the Yard Machine MTD 26 Ton log splitter?

nevermind, I found it, from some site called Hammerwall.  Pretty helpful site actually.


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 16, 2011)

it was three  months ago when i was looking at this used splitter locally.  when i mentioned the sticking valve, he got annoyed and said in a raised voice, i'm not going any lower than $700...i told him the valve gives me concern and that i would have to think about it...
shortly after, he had the splitter at one of the local chain saw dealers with a for sale sign on it.  never saw it again...so it must have sold, right?
until i picked up yesterdays paper-lo and behold, there is the same splitter at the same persons house, yet!
only thing is, now the price is $500.   hmmmm


----------

